# Say what you want about NI . . . . .



## alanb (Jun 30, 2018)

At least they know that a parsec is a measure of _distance_, not _time_:

https://blog.native-instruments.com/top-8-out-of-this-world-sound-effects

The world seems just the tiniest bit less dumb today — even if only for a picosec' . . . . .


----------



## ok_tan (Jul 1, 2018)

ahhhh... four hundred parsecs ago i thought is was a measure of time.


----------



## enyawg (Jul 1, 2018)

This thread may disappear before it exists! So as to diminish it’s half-life.


----------



## juliansader (Jul 1, 2018)

In the spacetime of relativity (which I assume Han Solo was familiar with, since he was a spaceship pilot), measures of time and space are interchangeable.

IIRC, if using the speed of light as conversion factor, a parsec is approximately 3.25 years.

Unfortunately, that would mean that it took the Millennium Falcon 15 *years* to do the Kessel run.


----------

